# m42 Lenses on 5D MKIII (and 6D)



## adhocphotographer (Dec 21, 2014)

I picked up a Helios 44-2 58mm f/2 earlier this year and loved it... I also inherited a Pentacon 50mm f/1.8 with an old Prakitca MTL3.

Since then I have had my eyes open for other great value old MF lenses and am will soon be picking up a Tair 11A (135mm f/2.8, with 20 bladed aperture) and a Carl zeiss 35mm f/2.4 Flektogon MC.

I'll let you know how they do and will post some images.

Have you guys got any other suggestions from personal experience? Maybe something in the macro genre?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 21, 2014)

Not Macro but I really love my Contax-Zeiss 25mm F2.8. It is rated as the worst of the the Contax-Zeiss lenses so I am looking forward to getting some of the others!
There can be some compatibility issues - there is a lot of useful information here:
http://www.pebbleplace.com/


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> Not Macro but I really love my Contax-Zeiss 25mm F2.8. It is rated as the worst of the the Contax-Zeiss lenses so I am looking forward to getting some of the others!
> There can be some compatibility issues - there is a lot of useful information here:
> http://www.pebbleplace.com/



Thanks!


----------



## Snodge (Dec 23, 2014)

If I was going macro with m42, I'd probably look at the Volna 9 or an Industar 61 - both of which have odd shaped irises which at some apertures create star shaped bokeh highlights. Non macro, so far my favourite is the MIR 24M, which renders very nicely and is f/2.0


----------



## PVS (Dec 25, 2014)

I used to adapt manual focusing lenses in various mount when I had the 5Dc, I don't do it with 5Dmk3. But I did buy Sony A7 for lens-adapting purposes. Much easier to use.

Anyhow, there was once quite active group dedicated to usage of adapted lenses on EOS mount on a website portal that used to be the biggest photographer's community, you can still find tons of good info, here: https://www.flickr.com/groups/eos-manual-lenses/discuss/72157634659187796/


----------

